# Dish deals...



## JohnRyan (Sep 13, 2002)

I read somewhere that satellite deals "usually" change quarterly. If that is the case, there should be bigger and better deals beginning in October. 

Does anyone know what the new deals for new subscriber's are? 

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As far as I know, all the special deals for the for the rest of the year have all been announced. This goes for Dish Network and DirecTV.

I am sure before Christmas we might see another special pop up however I don't expect any better deals then the ones that are out there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

If you read DISH's literature Digital Home Plan, Free for All & Free Dish all expire 1/12/03. If those deals aren't good enough I guess you'll have to hold your breath till next year.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

My brother-in-law was just telling me he is droping cable and going with Dish Network.
He said he is getting a 508 and 301 for $199.00 and Dish Network will credit his bill $17.00 per month for a year.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Free For ALL is the best deal ever for 2 receiver systems when you factor in equipment costs. Last year a 2 reciever system would cost you $348 then down to $318 retail when they had "I Like 9". Now the 2 receiver system costs $199 with Free For All. If you factor in the system costs Free For All is better than I Like 9 for 2 receiver systems.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

of course, the best deals come when you get mad at one of E*'s billing/service blunders and threaten to cancel their service-THEN winback rides in and floods you with reasons to stay a customer(usually to the detriment(sic) of the dealer you bought from, assuming you wasted your time purchasing from one of us "lowlifes"-lol)-keep in mind, this is only good for the length of your original contract and once that is up, you somehow magically morph into the proverbial red headed stepchild, as both E* and DTV are not well versed in the art of long term customer retention...


----------

